# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Casio Pomrie printer  krijon stampa(vula) te gomuara.

## benseven11

Casio Pomrie printer  krijon stampa(vula) te gomuara 
Printeri vjen me disk per krijim vulash


https://www.mediabistro.com/appnewse...booking_b44253

Produkti ri ne qarkullim ne Japoni. 
Nuk ka hyre ne treg akoma ne Europe as ne USA.
Eshte ne shitje ne ebay.

----------

